# Jenkins Konfiguration für einen multi-module Maven Projekt



## Kayser (28. Okt 2011)

Ich habe ein maven multi-modul Projekt. Die Struktur sieht so aus:
<p>

    -modulA         (Main project)
       - pom.xml
    -parentModul    (Aggregator)
       - pom.xml
       - ModulB     (Integration Test Project)
           -pom.xml


pom definition ist so wie folgt:

    <project ...>
    <modules>
        <module>../modulA</module>
        <module>ModulB</module>
    </modules>
</project>

Wie soll ich jenkins konfigurieren damit er erfolgreich bauen kann.?


----------



## kama (28. Okt 2011)

Hi,




Kayser hat gesagt.:


> ```
> -modulA         (Main project)
> - pom.xml
> -parentModul    (Aggregator)
> ...


Ist das der POM Code vom Main-Project oder vom parentModule ? (Ich vermute vom parentModul)...

Hm...wenn ich mir das so anschaue verstehe ich nicht warum Du das so kompliziert machst...Welchen Grund das hat? Warum wird das modulA nicht unter parentModul angeordnert...

mach es doch einfach so:

```
root
   +-- pom.xml (modules; Aggregator und parent)
   +---- moduleA 
              +-- pom.xml
   +---- moduleB
              +-- pom.xml
```
Dann sieht die pom.xml (root) so aus:

```
<project ...>
<modules>
<module>modulA</module>
<module>ModulB</module>
</modules>
</project>
```
Vielen einfacher und funktioniert immer...

Im Jenkins einfach entsprechend aufrufen...

Derzeitig hast Du im Jenkins Probleme, weil Du eben von einer logischen Struktur abweichst ...Root ist gleichzeitig Parent ...

Wie rufst Du denn derzeitg den Build auf der Kommandozeile auf und vor allem aus welchem Verzeichnis ? 


Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Kayser (28. Okt 2011)

Beim Aufruf in Eclipse ist kein problem. ich rufe unter parent modul "build" auf. Der macht dann automatisch Alles für mich..

Warum ich vom Standart abweiche: Wir haben ein bestehendes Projekt ModulA. Ich möchte diesen Modul mit Test Projekt erweitern. (ModulB).
ich möchte beim ModulA nichts ändern.


----------

